# Liu Shing Chuan / Meteor Fist



## Rook (Jul 26, 2006)

Liu Shing Chuan is refered to as "Meteor Fist" and called a "better version of xingyiquan" on the internet by its practitioners.  Other than that, I haven't been able to find out much about it.  

Does anyone know anything about this style?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> Liu Shing Chuan is refered to as "Meteor Fist" and called a "better version of xingyiquan" on the internet by its practitioners. Other than that, I haven't been able to find out much about it.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this style?


 
Don't know much other than this
Liu Shing Ch'uan
http://www.answers.com/topic/liu-shing-ch-uan
Supposedly the 5th internal style in the Shaolin Curriculum 

As to "A better form of Xingyi" I am guessing that can be thought of as the same as saying my martial art is better than your martial art. It is all a matter of perspective and/or opinion


----------



## Rook (Jul 27, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Don't know much other than this
> Liu Shing Ch'uan
> http://www.answers.com/topic/liu-shing-ch-uan
> Supposedly the 5th internal style in the Shaolin Curriculum
> ...


 
I saw the wikipedia article which is the same as the answers.com one.  

The Shaolin Curriculum didn't really include the orthodox internal arts to my knowledge, so its interesting that they would refer to this as being part of said curriculum.  

I would assume their xingyi comment comes from some sort of similarity in style to xingyi.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 27, 2006)

From the wiki entry... this says pretty much all the needs to be said... 



> *Current revision** (20:09, 18 July 2006) (**edit**)*
> _<I removed the IP address for privacy>_
> (I expanded the explanation with a short description provided by the Shao-lin Grandmaster, Sin Kwang The')
> 
> [\quote]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry I was tired last night and this just came to me. The spelling you are using, although phonetically correct, is incorrect for Pinyin and Wade Gilles. You may have better luck finding information on Meteor fist if you use these spellings

Liu Hsing (Wade Giles)
Liu Xing  (Pinyin)

For Chuan although it is correct you may also want to try Quan as well

I found this searching for Liu Hsing Chuan 

http://www.shenwu.com/discus/messages/27/2406.html?1140813067
Almost at the bottom of the page - May 03, 2006 - 09:25 am

I searching on the alternate spellings I got multiple hits. But you will need to add Chuan and or Quan to Liu Xing, there is a person out there by that name.


----------



## mikeXedge (Nov 12, 2006)

i am only a brown belt in shaolin do but i do know that in order to learn meteor fist you first have to learn golden leapord... and then their are four roads(katas) of the actual meteor fist... Master Bill Leonard said the first time he watched Grandmaster Sin do it Master Bill got dizzy because GM Sin was moving so fast... don't know if thats true... but i know it is the highest stage of the internal arts in Shaolin-do... GM Sin is teaching a seminar on it next year... i think he'll teach two... one for the yin roads and one for the yang roads...


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2006)

mikeXedge said:


> i am only a brown belt in shaolin do but i do know that in order to learn meteor fist you first have to learn golden leapord... and then their are four roads(katas) of the actual meteor fist... Master Bill Leonard said the first time he watched Grandmaster Sin do it Master Bill got dizzy because GM Sin was moving so fast... don't know if thats true... but i know it is the highest stage of the internal arts in Shaolin-do... GM Sin is teaching a seminar on it next year... i think he'll teach two... one for the yin roads and one for the yang roads...


 
Are you aware of anyone not part of Shaolin Do who teaches the system?  I have found no referance to it elsewhere.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2006)

Rook said:


> I saw the wikipedia article which is the same as the answers.com one.
> 
> The Shaolin Curriculum didn't really include the orthodox internal arts to my knowledge, so its interesting that they would refer to this as being part of said curriculum.
> 
> I would assume their xingyi comment comes from some sort of similarity in style to xingyi.


 

This entry refers to the art as part of the Shao-Lin Do curriculum.  This is a particular school of Chinese/Indonesian martial arts under the leadership of Sin The, in Lexington, KY.  This is not the same as what most people typically think of as "shaolin" kung fu, meaning the longfist style and others under the Shaolin umbrella, such as Eagle Claw and Hung Gar.  Mr. The's art has its own specific curriculum which includes elements of many arts, at least some of which may or may not also be found independently outside of his art.  Mr. The's art is recognizable from other Shaolin in that it is typically spelled with a hyphen, and usually followed with the Japanese word "do": Shao-Lin Do.


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> This entry refers to the art as part of the Shao-Lin Do curriculum. This is a particular school of Chinese/Indonesian martial arts under the leadership of Sin The, in Lexington, KY. This is not the same as what most people typically think of as "shaolin" kung fu, meaning the longfist style and others under the Shaolin umbrella, such as Eagle Claw and Hung Gar. Mr. The's art has its own specific curriculum which includes elements of many arts, at least some of which may or may not also be found independently outside of his art. Mr. The's art is recognizable from other Shaolin in that it is typically spelled with a hyphen, and usually followed with the Japanese word "do": Shao-Lin Do.


 
Several styles within the "Shao-lin Do" system propogated by Sin The' have objected that their styles are misrepresented in his system, but we do know that they are actual styles outside said system.  I am wondering if this Meteor Fist actually existed outside Sin The' and his system.... its hard to tell with the number of systems in China whether its real or not.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2006)

Rook said:


> Several styles within the "Shao-lin Do" system propogated by Sin The' have objected that their styles are misrepresented in his system, but we do know that they are actual styles outside said system. I am wondering if this Meteor Fist actually existed outside Sin The' and his system.... its hard to tell with the number of systems in China whether its real or not.


 

Yes, I studied with a guy from the Shao-lin do group for a short while, while I was in college.  There are certainly things taught in the curriculum that were presented as elements of specific arts, that I have never heard mentioned outside of Shao-Lin do, such as the "Bird" forms.  Other things had names that I recognize, but I don't believe the forms would in any way match the parent system as it exists outside Shao-lin do.  There were some "white crane" forms taught in the underbelt material.  I now study Tibetan White Crane and those forms were nothing like what we do in Tibetan.  I have seen video footage of some Fukien White Crane, and those forms have no resemblance to that either.  Perhaps there are other "white crane" arts that I know nothing about, and this material could be from that.  There is a lot in China that hasn't made its way to the West yet so I am reluctant to simply write it off.  I feel I am not in a position to pass judgement on it.


----------



## Taijiman (Nov 17, 2006)

> Liu Shing Chuan is refered to as "Meteor Fist" and called a "better version of xingyiquan"


I think someone better watch what they say   The last thing I'd want is a pissed off xingyi quan man at my doors, lol


----------

